
The Bottleneck of the Web - rbanffy
https://css-tricks.com/the-bottleneck-of-the-web/
======
tinus_hn
> Today, the main bottleneck is JavaScript. The amount of JavaScript on pages
> is growing rapidly (nearly 5x in the last 7 years).

How about we stop placating developers that create trash heaps like that? If
the browsers become twice as fast they’ll just add twice as much ads and
tracking.

